# rolling stock storage ideas



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

As I progress on my little train layout I now realize my stockpile of train cars and locos is beginning to grow as well. I have been searching ideas for storing my excess stock as the layout is small and only handles a small number of cars at one time. Having reviewed some of the commercial storage boxes availiable I have not found anything that really pulls my chain so to speak. Have any of our readers ever created or made something to store your rolling stock and locos in, that you would like to share with other readers? I do enjoy homecrafted ideas so let me and others know what you have created as a means for storage, doesn't make any difference how simple or elaborate it may be.
Thanks in advance for all your input..........

Airshot


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

We have some threads here. Short on time right now, I know there are others.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12814&highlight=train+car+storage

How about making your own? Find the proper box and add some foam?

Like these,
http://www.springmillsdepot.com/boxes.htm


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for that reference, I did do a search and it mostly showed the cardboard boxes that you purchase. I like the idea of building your own.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

airshot said:


> Thanks for that reference, I did do a search and it mostly showed the cardboard boxes that you purchase. I like the idea of building your own.


A good place to buy a bunch of boxes, http://www.bcwsupplies.com/cat/trading-card/trading-card-boxes
Heavy duty and they have all kinds of sizes just add some foam, cut the foam to the shape of the car?

Someone here I think made a wooden storage type of box, I can't find it. Maybe it was Shaygetz?

Another thread to look at if you want,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5810&highlight=boxes
Though it is O gauge you could apply some of the info to any scale.

One thought that comes to mind is a briefcase with an added foam insert that has a deep inside, might make a nice N scale storage box?
How about a old suitcase with some added foam?


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks again for the ideas, the brief case idea has already been thought thru and while clever the cases are to thick. I am not fond of the idea of having to dig thru layers, I want to see them all when I open it up. I will check out the boxes link, I do dabble in woodworking and thought about that as well, however a lot of work for just a storage box but still thinking on that one. Just thought someone might have come up with the ideal storage container with little effort and expense.......wishfull thinking I suppose.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

I have used Plano brand fishing tackle boxes for years they have compartments that fit N-scale equipment well, are portable and strong. One other bit of advice. Never throw away the small clear plastic boxes that most cars and locomotives come in. I did and I now regret doing so. Nothing fits and protects your rolling stock like these boxes from the manufactuer.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh yes I still have all the little plastic boxes they came in, there is very little I throw out. In my situation I have more stock than what can fit on the layout and the grandkids are always wanting to change out the freight cars. Still thinking, many great ideas but the old light bulb hasn't gone on yet. Right now I have a cardboard box with a hinged lid that has the cars laying inside on a piece of foam and it works well, however I need something bigger as it has filled fast. Would really like to find something that looks better than a faucet box and bigger as well to keep them all in one place. I like the idea of opening a box of some sort and being able to see them all and be able to pick and choose without packing and unpacking. Also needs to be simple and easy for the little grandkids as well. I may be overthinking this thing and may just wind up taking the time to make something, HOWEVER do not stop the ideas coming in, I enjoy reading about everyones creativity. Thanks again..

Airshot


----------



## Owl (Oct 3, 2014)

How about one of those tool boxes with trays inside that fold open to either side? Then they are nice and safe when its closed, but they are easy to get to when its open? 

Al


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Assuming you aren't hauling your stock to different locations, what about building a wall-mounted display case with a plexiglass cover to ward off dust. You could place felt cloth on the shelves so the cars wouldn't easily roll when you were fiddling with them. I've seen commercial ones in model magazines, but I'd think one could be pretty easily home made.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Owl thanks for that idea, I actually have one of those but not enough room for the cars I have. I am sure they make bigger ones and those have been on my short list...
Fire21, yes that is something I have been thinking about, I do dabble in woodworking a little and have built other small cabinets. I even picked up some of that no slip rubber matting to test out and yes it does keep the cars from rolling as the wheels catch in the dimples on the mat.
I am enjoying the suggestions many of which I never thought of, so while I begin to narrow things down to make a choice keep any additional suggestions coming for my own thoughts and possibly helping others in the same situation.


----------



## PeterA (Dec 9, 2012)

I display mine around the house like this. http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/node/17998

When folks visit they can't resist checking them out.


Sent from Pete's Pad using Tapatalk


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

If you just want to store rolling stock off the layout, short plastic bins work well. Walmart sells bins that are about 4" tall by about 15" wide by about 30" long. A towel laid on the bottom the another laid across the first layer of cars provides protection so you can put 2 or 3 layers of rolling stock in there, laying on their sides.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

PeterA those are awesome shelf ideas, look great but in my case I want to keep the dust off while in storage.
D&J I have given thought to those as well but not fond of layering, I am greedy and want to see them all when I open the case. I just know that the cars I want to get to will be on the very bottom. Thanks guys

Airshot


----------



## Owl (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't know if you have a desk or workbench near your layout, maybe you could knock together a table with a glass top, and lots of parallel tracks inside? Then you can look at them while you fiddle with scenery or whatever, and when you want a specific truck you just open the top and take it out?


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

OWL.....thanks now that is a great idea because yes I do have a desk right nearby the train set. I like the idea of being able to look at them at all times then open and choose the ones I want to use. Hmmmmmmm got to get those wheels turnin...


----------

